# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  اصول قبيلة بني حميدة العربية في الاردن

## حميدي

اخواني الكرام هذه نبذة عن اصول قبيلة بني حميدة , وهي من اقدم القبائل التي سكنت الاردن, وهي اول قبيلة في الاردن اقامة الثورة على الدولة العثمانية,وكانت ومازالت بني حميدة من اقوى عشائر الاردن فقد كانت تمتد من الطفيلة مرورا بالكرك الى البلقاءوكانت مسيطرة على اكبر تجمعيين للماء في صحراء الاردن"وادي الموجب,وادي الوالة والهيدان" ومن القاب وعزاوي بني حميدة""ذباحت الدول, عيال السياح,صبيان السكاره""ويقدر بعض رجال الباحثين بشؤون العشائر الاردنية ان بني حميدة ثاني اكبر عشيرة من حيث التعداد حيث بلغ عددها مايقارب النصف مليون نفر وهي احد بطون "جذام
من وادي السياح بالطائف شمالي الحجاز
بني حميدة في محافظة مادبا :


عشيرة الفواضلة : نسبة لجدهم فاضل , نزل اولا بجور الطفيلة(جنوب الاردن) بعد خروجه من الحجاز. ثم انتقل ورجاله الى اراضي الجبل في جنوبيمادبا.


وينقسم *الفواضلة* الى الفرق الآتية: البريزات, العجالين , الهاشم , السلمان , الشبيلات , القطيش , الطوالبة , النوافعة , الخضور , السمارات , الهواوشة , الصبيحات ,


*القبيلات* :نسبة لجدهم قبلان احد الاخوة الاربع وهم اول عشيرة سكنت الكرك وجبل بني حميدة, واشتهر شيخهم قبلان الذي كان صاحب نفوذ وسطوة عندعشائر البلقاءوقبيلة بني صخر
وينقسم القبيلات الى الفرق التالية : الرشيد , الحمامصة , الهديب,الخنزراوية,السمور). ومنازل هذه الفرق , بمليح , وادي الهيدان , جبل بني حميدة .



*التوايهة* : جدهم تايه اخو فاضل وانه قدم معه منالحجاز. وينقسمون الى الفرق الاتية: الهروط , الفقهاء ويقسمون(( البشير , والنصيرات,الناصر,المعيوف )), الذويبات (وهم 4 فرق : القعايده , الربطه , الشوره , المحاسنة). ويسكنون في دلاغة , مكاور , الدير , الجبل , وادي الهواما , وادي الشجرة , عطروز.


*اللبادنة :* جدهم يدعى "ابو ربيحة" , وجاء مع فاضل من الحجاز. ويتفرع من هذه العشيرة : أ - اللونسة : نسبة الى يونس بن ابي ربيحة ويتفرع منهم اللونسة والابراهيم والمشاعلة والذيبات والمغامس والملحانوالاخطبه.


ب – الرواشدة : جدهم راشد بن ابي ربيحة وينقسمون الى 3 حمايل (الرواشدة , الخطاب , النصر).


ج – الشراونة : ابناء اسماعيل بن ابي ربيحةوهم 4 حمايل , ( الربيحات , السنيد , الشياب , العبيدات). و وتحالف مع هذه العشيرةحمولتان : 1 – الهواوشة : وهم غير الهواوشة المارذكرهم , وهم ايضا فرقان , الهواوشةوالحويان. 2 – الحيصة : فرع من عشيرة الحيصة بالكرك وهم من الشرارات من بني كلب. ويتالفون من "العواد , النصيرات , الكواملة , العوايدة".


د – الحواتمة : جدهم يدعى حاتم قدم مع فاضل من الحجاز. وتنقسم هذه العشيرة الى فريقان( الطعمةوالحماد) وانضم اليهم حامولة الزعيرات. وتسكن هذه العشائر بالشقيق , الكورة , المثلوثة , التقيبات , القبيبة , البرزة , ذيبان , الذهيبة.


*النهضة*: وتنقسم هذه العشيرة الى6 فرق كبيرة :بن طريف :وهم نمن عشائر بني حميدة التي كان لها وجوداساسي في صحراء الاردن ويسكنون الكرك ومادبا
2 – الديارنة : وهم السليمان , المحاميد , العمري , النميسات , الشخانبة , الكواملة. وتحلف معهم 3 حمايل اخرى , وهم( البواريد , الفلاحات , الجماعين), 
3 – الرواحنة : وينقسمون الى 3 حمايل ( الرشود , الصباح , الذياب). 
4 – الضرابعة : ويتالفون من(الضرابعة(اللذاذعة،الفراهيد، الرشيد، الشحادات، القرحة) الفتينات ,القطامية , القبابعة) . 5– الفقراء : وهم فريقان , الكنعان وعيال عايد. 
6 الغويين.


*عشائر بني حميدة في الكرك*




1 - عشيرة البديرات و هي من العشائر الكبيرة و العريقة من بطونبني جميدة الاصل و تنقسم الى عدة اقسام و هي: ا- عيال حمد و هم قسمين 1:آل امضيان 2:آل ماضي 2- الدرابيس و هم قسم كبير من عشيرة البديرات و منهم شيوخ البديرات : الشيخ المرحموم زايد بن عودة 3- السراريين و هم قسم كبير من عشيرة البديرات 4- عيالتيم و هم اصغر قسم في عشيرة البديرات و من الجدير بالذكر ان اقساما كثيرة لعشيرةالبديرات تقطن خارج الكرك




2- عشيرة الليمون و هي من اكبر عشائر بني حميدة في الكرك تنقسم الى اقسام كثيرة منها ا- عيال حسن ب-القرامشة ج-الدهيسات 3-عشيرة المعاقبة و هي من عشائر بني حميدة في الكرك و من اقسامهم ا- العورانب-المطالقة ج- السليمان د- الرهايفة و من الجدير بالذكر ان هذة العشائر الثلاثة وهي البديرات , الليمون , و المعاقبة في منطقة فقوع شكلت حلفا مع بعضها البعض يسمى ( حلف الاربعين ) و هذا الحلف قام بناءا على خانات الارض التي تم تقسيمها في منطقةفقوع






*بني حميدة في محافظة الطفيلة:*







إلى : 1- عشيرةالشتيات ، وتضم ، عشيرة القرارعة ، عشيرة الفقراء ، الصقور ، الهواملة ، البداينة ،العمريين .


2- عشيرة العمور ،وتضم ، عشيرة القطامين وتعتبر العشيرة الاكبرويمثلهم الشيخ الحاج سالم بن جادالله القطامين والاستاذ مرضي القطامين ، عشيرةالمراحلة ، العودات ، الحمران ، العيايدة ، العوابدة ، الضروس

. 3- الحساسنةوتضم ،الرواشدة ، الحنيفات ، البوايزة ، العبيات ، القمول ، الشماسات .
4- الشباطات .
5- السوالقة .









*وشيخ مشايخ قبيلة**بني حميدة المطلق هو الشيخ ابو ربيحة راعي وقاضي القلطة يمون وما ينمان عليه قاهر**الاتراك راعي الحظ يكم سبع سلفان*








*من اشهر شيوخ قبيلة بني حميدة**وفرسانها نذكر منهم*




*الشيخ الامير هديبان بن سالم* *بن سليمان ابو ربيحة قاهر الاتراك (لقب بذلك لانه عندما يعلم الاتراك بوجوده بمنطقة**معينة لا يدخلونها خوفا منه وللعلم لم تدفع قبيلة بني حميدة الضرائب اللعثمانين* *ابدا وذلك لدور وهيبة شيوخها** )*


*ومن القابه يمون وما**ينمان عليه ويكم سبع سلفان وراعي لحظ*






*الشيخ ساري* *بن علي ابو ربيحة راعي القلطة اشتهر بالكرم الشديد ويقال انه لم ينشف دم ذبيحته* *ابدامن شدت اكرامه للضيف وهو قاضي قضاة قبيلة بني حميدة وشيخ مشايخها ومسؤول عنها* *لدى الحكومه*


*وانتقلت بعد ذلك لاحفاده من بعدة ومنهم* *سعادة العين الشيخ احمد بن عبد الله بن ساري ابو**ربيحة*







*الفارس الشهيد علي ضيف الله اللوانسة**الذي اعدم بالكرك اثناء ثورة على الاتراك وله تمثال* *بسوريا*




*الفارس منصور بن طريف الذي اعدم بالكرك* *اثناء ثورة على الاتراك بمنطقة الكرك*




*الشيخ خلف* *ا لهروط*


*الشيخ مفلح عبد ربه* *الفقها*

*الشيخ نوري ابو قاعود*
*الشيخ شهوان ابو بريز*
*الفارس مسلم الضربع له* *بطولات كثيرة*
*وهنالك الكثير الكثير*
فهي قبيلة الفرسان

----------


## غير مسجل

اشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى واشكر من كتب عن قبيله بني حميده واود ان اضيف ان هناك الكثير من فرسان بني حميده وشيوخها لم يتم التطرق اليهم مثل الشيخ حمد بن حاتم اول شيوخ بني حميده مبايعه للامير عبدالله الاول اضافه انه احد شيوخ الاردن الموقعين على عريضه عدم الاعتراف بوعد بلفور وهو مقطع دم بني حميده وخلفه بهذه المنقبه الشيخ فرحان بن حاتم فارس معركه الاخوان ومن بعده الشيخ محمد بن سالم بن حمد بن حاتم والان في الوقت الحاضر الشيخ راجح بن حاتم وهذا كله محفوظ في سجلات الديوان الملكي الهاشمي العامر

----------


## محمد الرواحنه

ما شا الله عليك العنصرية واضحة من موضوعك 
وين ذكرك للشيخ داوود باشا الرواحنه 

وين شيوخ الرواحنه وين الشيخ شراري داوود الرواحنه اول نائب لعشائر بني حميدة 
وين الشيخ جميل داوود الرواحنه  
رئيس بلدية ذيبان لغاية 20سنة متتالية اخوي ابو ربيحة اسئل عمك وهو جاوبك 

ويوجد غيرهم  يا اخي الكاتب لا استتطيع ذكرهم لانهم بحاجة الى موضوع منفصل

----------


## محمد الرواحنه

اقتبس منك 
وشيخ مشايخ قبيلةبني حميدة المطلق هو الشيخ ابو ربيحة راعي وقاضي القلطة يمون وما ينمان عليه قاهرالاتراك راعي الحظ يكم سبع سلفان


اخي العزيز كلامك غير دقيق ومبني على الحقد والكراهية والعنصرية 

وين ذكرك للشيخ ابن طريف شيخ مشايخ بني حميدة

----------


## حميدي

الاخ محمد فقط سارد عليك بدليل من الترث الاردني العريق وهو موثق لدى جميع الكتب والمجامع العشائرية التاريخية
وهنا الدليل من الارسالية المسيحية (اي ليس عندهم عنصرية لاحد كما تدعي)
*[SIZE=5]5 - أحداث عام 1879 وهجرة العزيزات إلى مادبا:
دوّن عدة مؤرخين أحداث عام 1879 المؤلمة، ولعل أفضلهم يوسف العزيزات الذي اطّلع على كتابات مدبييل وجوسان ودقّق روايته بذكريات المسنين من العزيزات: "في 6 تشرين الثاني 1879 بينما كانت بعض نساء العزيزات يردن بئر ماء قرب الكرك، خطف المدعو محمود من الصرايرة نجمة ابنة سالم الطوال الذي قُتِلَ في حادثة غزو الطفيلة، وهي زوجة جريس ابن يوسف الطوال وهرب بها"(52)• أما رد العزيزات فكان عنيفاً، ووقف المجالي حلفاؤهم في صفهم: "وفي اليوم التالي راجت بعض الأنباء تقول إن الرجل والمرأة في قرية تبعد ساعتين عن الكرك إلا أنّ أهل القرية أبوا أن يسلّموا المجرمين• فامتطى الخيالة من المجالي خيولهم وذهبوا إلى القرية مهددين بقتل أهلها إن لم يسلّموا المرأة، فسار المجالي والعزيزات إلى كثربّة وبيّن المجالي عزمهم الأكيد على تدمير القرية وذبح أهلها إن لم تُسلّم المرأة••• فخضع شيوخ القرية للأمر، إلا أن المرأة لم تُسلّم لأخيها لئلا يحكم بها سيفه، بل سُلِّمت إلى محمد المجالي"(53).
أما نجمة الطوال فقد سار بها الأب بولس إلى القدس ثم الى نابلس• وعرض الصرايرة الصلح على ابراهيم الطوال أخيها بوساطة المجالي الذي رفض عرضهم السخي، وأجاب: >لا أريد ذهباً بل دماً<(54)• وتبع ابراهيم اخته الى فلسطين وعمل بستانياً لدى احدى العائلات ليخفي غرضه وشخصيته، "وقيل إنه ذهب إلى نابلس وقتلها وقيل غير ذلك"(55)• وأدّت هذه الأحداث إلى جلاء العزيزات إلى مادبا، "ولما لم تنته المفاوضات إلى شيء، طلب العزيزات من الصرايرة الجلاء، كما هي العادة إذ يقال - إن لم تجل ِعني أجلُ عنك - فرفضوا، عندئذ قرروا الرحيل عن الكرك لاتخاذ الاجراءات الضرورية لتبييض عرضهم"(56)• ويصوّر الأب مكانيو في مراسلاته تطور القضية بخلاف ذلك: "غدا مسيحيو الكرك في خطر وأصبحوا معرضين لمجزرة عامة، فإن المعادين للمجالي اخذوا يزدادون، حتى أن محمد المجالي والمسيحيين أمسوا يخشون على أنفسهم"(57)• وحسب هذه المراسلات فقد جلى الصرايرة إلى الحسا وتبعهم العزيزات والمجالي وذبحوا حلالهم (مواشيهم) وأحرقوا متاعهم وقتلوا بعضاً منهم• وكان البطريرك يتابع تطور القضية، فاهتم بالبحث عن مكان آمن ينقل إليه هؤلاء المسيحيين، وقد كتب إلى خوري الكرك في هذا الصدد: "سوف نسعى عند حاكم نابلس لننال منه أرضاً في البلقاء، حيث يستطيع أن يسكن أبناء رعيتنا، بما أنهم لا يستطيعون البقاء في دياركم"(58)• تحمس العزيزات وسائر المسيحيين لفكرة الهجرة، وذهب الخوري بولس مع بعض شيوخ العزيزات إلى السلط وبحث عن أماكن غير مأهولة لرعيته• وفي أواسط كانون الثاني 1880 وضّح الأب اسكندر حالة المسيحيين من حيث فكرة الهجرة وكتب للبطريرك: "بعد حوادث تشرين الثاني كان جميع المسيحيين يريدون الرحيل، ولكن تلك كانت بادرة ما عتمت أن زالت• وبلغني الآن أنهم منقسمون وخصوصاً التجار، فإن التجارة تبغِض إليهم فكرة الرحيل لأنهم حققوا أرباحاً وافرة بعد أن باعوا بضاعتهم بأسعار باهظة• ولكن معظم العزيزات رغبوا في الرحيل، وبعضهم يلحّون ويودّون الذهاب حالاً إلى السلط حيث ينتظرهم الخوري بولس ليشاهدوا الأراضي التي سوف يسكنونها• أما سائر اللاتين من غير العزيزات فإني أظن من الصعب أن يتركوا قبائلهم ويخرجوا من الكرك"(59).
وفي البلقاء وقع اختيار الأب بولس وشيوخ العزيزات على خِرْبَة مادبا، وكانت آنذاك مهجورة وحجارة البناء متوفرة، وفي الموقع مغاور كثيرة تصلح للسكنى، والأرض الخصبة تمتد حولها• وفي شباط 1880ترك العزيزات منحدرات جبل شيحان وحلّوا في ذيبان وتوجهوا إلى مادبا لحرث الأراضي وزراعة الصيفي بينما بقيت مضاربهم في ذيبان• وحتى يضمن العزيزات مرورهم بسلام بمنطقة الموجب وقرى بني حميده نزلوا طنيباً(60) على الشيخ ابو ربيحة شيخ الحمايده، إلى أن استقروا في مادبا(61).[/SIZE]منحت السلطنة العثمانية أراضي مادبا للمهاجرين على أنها غير مستغلة• وفي صيف 1880 عاد كثير من المهاجرين إلى الكرك لحصاد أراضيهم إذ إنهم زرعوا في مادبا الصيفي فقط• ووصل الأب اسكندر من الكرك ومعه الكرادشة والمعايعة فأصبح عدد المهاجرين من الكرك نحو 800 شخص• ووزعت مغاور مادبا على العائلات القادمة، وخصصت المغارة الكبرى للعبادة وأقيمت فيها الكنيسة• وفي هذه الأثناء تابعت البطريركية موضوع هجرة العشائر إلى مادبا مع السلطات العثمانية، فكتب البطريرك إلى والي الشام مدحت باشا يستحثه على منح أراضي مادبا للمهاجرين الكركيين• وفي 29 آذار أصدرت ولاية الشام تعليماتها لمتصرف نابلس وفي النص تلميح إلى هجرة العزيزات إلى لواء السلط، ودُبرت نهائياً قضية مادبا على المستوى الإداري• وفي 28 تموز وقّع مدحت باشا الأمر وبعث به إلى متصرف نابلس، وفي 24 آب إلى مجلس السلط الاداري، "أما في حزيران 1881 فقد حان الحصاد فلم يبق أحد في ذيبان، إذ نزلت جميع العشائر من عزيزات وكرادشة ومعايعة نهائياً في مادبا فقُسِمَت هذه الأراضي المجاورة على العشائر"(62).
أضرّت هجرة العزيزات إلى مادبا بالمجالي حلفائهم إذ فقدوا خير محاربيهم، وحاول محمد المجالي الحيلولة دون تدفق المهاجرين إلى مادبا وعودة من نزح منهم ولكن بلا نتيجة: "إن الهجرة مضرة لنا، قال الشيخ محمد، إذْ نفقد خير محاربينا وتضعف قوانا وتخلف لنا الأعداء فعلينا منعهم، ورافقه بعض خيّالته وجاء الشيخ صالح (الصوالحة) وحاول إقناعه بالكلام المعسول: سنعلن السلام الدائم في ربوعنا ونطرد الصرايرة أعداءكم ونعاملكم باحترام• لم يصدق صالح هذه الوعود وهو الرجل الصادق الذكي، وأجابه ببساطة بلهجته البدوية: لا نريد أن نسكن بينكم ونشرب ماءكم••• وعاد المـجالي خائبين"(63)• وهكذا حلّ الكركيون في مادبا، وعمّروا مدينة جديدة كانت خِرْبَةً قبل مجيئهم، وانتقل الأب اسكندر معهم ليرعى شؤونهم الروحية• وتحققت هذه الامور بشجاعة الرواد الأوائل من العزيزات وهم: "صالح بن خليل الصوالحة وكان هو شيخهم، ومرار وخلف العلمات وسلمان بن عيسى الصوالحة ومسعد بن يوسف الطوال• بعد موت صالح صارت الشيخة ليعقوب الشويحات الذي كان ذا شخصية قوية وهيبة ووقار• كان جسوراً في الكلام لا يهاب أحداً، وكان لذلك محترماً ومهاباً ومحبوباً من الجميع، وفي جميع الأوساط الحكومية والقبلية وكان يقال: مادبا يعقوب، ويعقوب مادبا"(64). الباب الثاني: البطريركية اللاتينية الأورشليمية


الفصل الرابع
البطريرك منصور براكّو
1873 - 1889
1. latin bracco
منقول

هل تنكر هذه المعلومات ي اخ محمد الرواحنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا انكرتها اسمحلي اقولك انت ما عندك سالفه وتريد نزع الفتنه وهذا اصبح واضح*

وبعدين لو سمحت اكتب عن اصل عشيرتك بموضوع خاص 
انا اتعب وابحث بالمصادر الموثقة من اجل رفعة قبيلتي الاصيلة

----------


## محمد الرواحنه

انكرها وانكرها 
وتحترم نفسك لانك بموقع محترم وعبارة ما عندك سالفه تنقال لواحد ثاني مو الي 
وبعدين  انت خاوه ودك تصير شيخ علي 





ارجو من ادارة الموقع شطب موضوع الحميدي ومراجعة المراجع

----------


## محمد الرواحنه

اسال جدودك عن الرواحنه لاني مش بحاجة اكتب عنهم ولكن حبيت اثبت انك تتعمد ما تذكرهم بمواضيعك 

واذا حبيت اكتب عنهم رايح ناس كثير يزعل لانو تاريخ عشيرة الرواحنه معروف وخصوصا في ذيبان  واحنا ما نحب نزعل الناس ولا نزرع الفتنة بين الناس انت بمواضيعك هاي قاعد تزرع فتنة بس دير بالك من الحصيدة

----------


## مطول صبري

يارواحنة روووق يابا رووووق 
الزلمة يكتب عن عشيرته انت ليش زعلان 
بعدين انت اللي داير من منتدى لمنتدى تحكي كلام مش منطقي كأنك تتشنج لما تسمع سيرة هالناس
يأخي اكتب عن عشيرتك ما حدا مانعك 
كل يكتب عن عشيرته شو ضار بمصلحتك :Db465236ff: 
والعنصرية لما اسيء للناس .خاص تقديري

----------


## غير مسجل

اخي الحميدي تحية لك ، وتحية للأخ محمد الرواحنة وتحية للأخ مطول صبري واقول للأخير ان الحميدي يكتب عن بني حميدة كاملة وقد اخطأ بما يلي 
اولاً بني حميدة هم حلف كما بني صخر والبلقاء لا يربطهم جد نهائي
لهذا فهم ليسوا كما جاء على لسان الاخ ولا ادري من اين جاء بهذاه الخرابيط ، واذا عنوان ومنبع بني حميدة مغلوط كيف نبني على خطأ ، 
اسأل كيف وادي الاسياح في الطائف شمال الحجاز ( شيء مضحك ) ووادي الاسياح هو في نجد وتحديدا في القصيم
هنالك تأكيد تام ان التوايهة والفواضلة هم من نجد وغيرهم واعتقد ابن طريف بالذات هم عدنانيين وليسوا من قحطان وهذا والله اعلم 

وشكرا لسعة صدوركم 
اما نسب الاكثرية من بني حميدة فهم ابناء آكل المرار ولعلمكم ان امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب هو من ابناء اكل المرار
ابحثوا عن آكل المرار يا شطآر وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

أخي محمد الرواحنة مما لا شك فيه أن قبيلة بني حميدة كبيرة برجالها الأبطال ونريدك أن تكون في غاية السرور نحن وأنت وأول هؤلاء الرجال الأبطال هم من أبناء عمومتنا عشيرة الرواحنة التي نفتخر برجالها ونعتز بانتمائهم الى قبيلتنا الأم الحنونة (( بني حميدة )) التي تحظى باحترام كبير بين القبائل العربية الأصيلة وأنا شخصيا رغم أنني لا أعيش في الأردن الا أنني أفخر كل الفخر أمام القاصي والداني بانتمائي الى قبيلة بني حميدة (( ذباحة الدول )) كما يعرفها الكثيرون فلذلك أرجو منك أخي محمد أن لا تنفعل اذا غفل صاحب المقال عن ذكر أسماء بعض الرجال العظماء الذين يحملون اسم الرواحنة كما أنك أنت يا محمد غفلت عن ذكر اسم رجل كبير من الرواحنة هو سليم الرواحنة محافظ الطفيلة وأنا لي عتب كبير عليك لهذا السبب يا ولد العم وأقول أنا وأنت لمن هم من العشائر الأخرى وهذا ليس من باب التعصب أو القبلية نحن نكبر بكل فرد ينتمي الى قبيلة بني حميدة كبيرا كان أم صغير ونحن كالجسد الواحد اذا ما اشتكى منه عضو تدعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى ...... ولتعلم أنني كنت أتابع جراسا للأنباء أثناء اعتقال الأخ محمد السنيد وأرد على كل شخص يتطاول عليه أو على أي فرد من أبناء الحمايدة قاطبة لأننا لا نسمح لأحد بذلك مهما كان اسمه أو منصبه ...... تحياتي لك أخي محمد ولكل فرد في بني حميدة

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلمو حميدي

----------


## محمد الحيصة

هذه م:SnipeR (49)مني تحية الى الموجودي  :SnipeR (102):  :Bl (33):  :Bl (33):

----------


## محمد الحيصة

احلى تحية  من عشيرة الـحيــــــــــــــصة والقطيش الى بني حمــــــــيدة

----------


## محمد الحيصة

الحيصة اصل الحمايدة الحماية الزعيم :Acebf6cab7:  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (102):  :SnipeR (38):

----------


## محمد الحيصة

:Acebf6cab7:  تحيا ه من القطيش الى الى الحمايده والحمايده اولا :Acebf6cab7:  :SnipeR (49):  :Bl (22):  :SnipeR (70):  :Icon2:  :SnipeR (6):

----------


## غير مسجل

اخي العزيز ابو اربيحة ادعم كلام الاخ ان ما بني على خطأ فهو خطأ

بني حميده في الاصل هم الفواضلة و هم من بلي 

بعد ذلك انضم اللبادنه و بعد ذلك انضم ابن طريف و هو عنزي من الجزيرة الفراتيه فقام بجمع اكبر عدد من القبائل لمواجهة سطوة العمرو كانت هذه اول مواجهة بين بني حميده و العمرو انتهت بانتصار بني حميده  بعد ان تكبد فاعور ابن طريف  و اخوانه خطاب و رويلي قبل ذلك خسائر قاسية انتهت بمقتل كل شيوخهم و على رأسهم فاعور بن ماضي و قد توارى من بقي منهم حتى نضج عود ابنه غبن و جمع الكثير من القبائل تحت لوائه ومنهم الرواحنه من عتيبة و الحيصة من الشرارات و الفتينات  من الحويطات و اللصاصمة من بلي و غيرهم و بعد انتصاره تمت له مشيخة مؤاب من ادر الى ذيبان و للعلم فأقرب عشيرة من بني حميده لابن طريف هم الضرابعه و هم ابناء عم . و تمت لابن طريف الشيخه منذ قدومه على بني حميده .

اللبادنه هم من قبائل مختلفة و هم حلف لا اكثر بسط سطوته على زمن غبن بن طريف

----------


## عواد ابو بريز

مرحبا عليكم الجميع
اولا الموضوع كله غلط بغلط والكاتب لا يمت الى قبيلة بني حميده 
لانه يخلق الفتنة بين ابناء القبيلة وذلك لتحيزه الواضح لعشيرته
ثانيا تقسيمة القبيلة ما لها اساس من الصحة ---
1- شيخ مشايخ بني حميدة منصور بن غبن بن طريف سابقا ومن بعده سليمان بن طريف والان الشيخ خالد بن طريف باعتراف قبيلة بني حميدة باسرها --- وشيخ اللبادنة عبدالله ساري ابو اربيحة-- وشيخ الفواظلة هايل شهوان ابو بريز -- وشيخ الديارنة خالد عواد الحيصة -- وشيخ البصيراوية ظامن بن نايف الزيديين وشيخ الحمايدة في الطفيلة هايل القطامين 
2- القبيلات قسم سابع من بني حميدة وهم اخوال الفواظلة
3- الحيصة من الديارنة من النهظة من بني حميدة - فكيف تنسبهم الى الشرارات من بني كلب وانت تعلم ان الحيصة امنع عشيرة في بني حميدة -- وهم كانوا رؤوس بني حميدة في حرب الردة مع بني عطية وقتل منهم تسعة من خيرة شيوخهم -- 
طاحو الحيصة وعج الكون يحتاس - وطاح نويجع اللي منه الركايب تحيدي
تلفي ربع على المعاميل جلاس --------- رديهم نهار الملاقى شديدي
وانت تعلم ان الحيصة من العشائر القلائل في المملكة التي لاتزال متمسكة بالبداوه والاصاله -- الشيخ عودة الله الحيصة سجن 15 عاما في اسطنبول ثم اعدم في الشام
- الشيخ عواد الحيصة اعدم في الكرك مع مجموعة من شيوخ بني حميدة وهم علي اللوانسة والشيخ منصور بن طريف والشيخ محمد البحيري و رشود التلاهين وغيرهم
3- انت لا تعرف ان الحيصة غزوا المجالي في عقر دارهم واخذو ابلهم وحلالهم وبيتوه في العالية وكان قائدهم عواد الحيصة اخو حسنه -- وفيها قصيدة طويلة ساذكرها لاحقا
4- كيف تنسب الحويان والهواوشة الى الشرارات وانت تعرف موسى بن هواش شاعر بني حميده وفارسهم -والحويان والهواوشة من اعز عشائر بني حميدة وافخرهم
4- كيف تنسب الكواملة عشيرة مستقلة --مع العلم انها فخذ من الحيصة من النهظة من بني حميدة 
5- المهندس منصور بن طريف رد على روكس بن زايد العزيزي وابلغه بالتقسيمه الصحيحة
6- بني حميدة بالاصل من وادي الاسياح من نجد وبالتحديد من القصيم من العرب القحطانية
7- الجماعين اصلا وفصلا من بني حميدة ------ هل نسيت شرقي الجماعين و مبارك الجماعين 15 عاما في سجون تركيا وضافي الجماعين عز بني حميدة
8- هل نسيت -- حموان ابو بريز شيخ الفواظلة --- النوري ابو قاعود ---- الشيخ علي اللوانسة -- الشيخ عواد الحيصة -- الشيخ داوود باشا الرواحنة -- الشيخ خلف الهروط ---- الشيخ مفلح الفقهاء  -- الشيخ ذياب الرواحنة - الشيخ شرقي الجماعين -- الشيخ ظامن بن نايف الزيديين -- الشيخ ارشيد الحيصة ----- الفارس الشاعر موسى بن هواش -- الشيخ حمد بن حاتم ---- الفارس كساب الشخانبة -- هل نسيتهم جميعا -؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثالثا - الى الاخ غير مسجل --- الذي يقول ان بن طريف جمع بني حميدة 1918 لحرب بني عطية وان بن طريف عنزي -------- يا رجل اتقي الله 
-- الحرب في 1918 ------- 1- انا اجاوبك --  بن طريف زاره الرحاله تريسترام سنة 1820 - وقابل الغبن بن طريف  ورافقه جمع كبير من بني حميدةوموثقة هذه المعلومات في كتاب ((( رحلات في مؤاب )) للكاتب احمد عويدي العبادي ---
 2- الحيصة والرواحنه واللصاصمة والفتينات اصلا وفصلا من بني حميدة فقد حاربو العمرو و عشائرالبلقاء وبني حسن قبل مئات السنين ومنهم فرسان اشداء ويوجد لدي كثير من القصائد فكيف تقول انهم قدموا مع بن طريف سنة 1918 ----- والله لانزلها وافضحك يا كذاب لانك فاضحنا بكل منتدى تبلش تخبص وتكذب -- يا خي اذا ما الك اصل وتاريخ لا لالالالالالا تتبلى ولا تزاود على الفرسان والشيوخ 
رابعا - انت ادرى بان بني حميدة انفلجت بقظوه مع العمرو وركبهم الحق ------ فقال بن طريف كلمته المشهورة لنا اخ يمون وما ينمان عليه -- يقصد ابو اربيحة --- وذلك لان ابو اربيحة كان غائبا عن القظوة فتعذر به لاااااااااااا حظ تعذر به تعذر به وفك بني حميدة من القظاء وكانت عند الجربا شيخ مشايخ شمر
2- كل القصاثد كان موجهة لابن طريف لانه شيخ المشايخ وكبير عرب بني حميدة والا ناسي يا محترم
اخيرا --- اقول اتقي الله في العباد والناس مؤتمنون على انسابهم -- وحميتك لعشيرتك لا تجعل منك حاقد وكاره الى باقي العشاثر وارجو ان تقرا ردي واكتب رقم تلفونك اذا عندك جراه عشان نتناقش يا قرابتي ------- وشكرا

----------


## ابن الزينات

والنعم والله والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## غير مسجل

> مرحبا عليكم الجميع
> اولا الموضوع كله غلط بغلط والكاتب لا يمت الى قبيلة بني حميده 
> لانه يخلق الفتنة بين ابناء القبيلة وذلك لتحيزه الواضح لعشيرته
> ثانيا تقسيمة القبيلة ما لها اساس من الصحة ---
> 1- شيخ مشايخ بني حميدة منصور بن غبن بن طريف سابقا ومن بعده سليمان بن طريف والان الشيخ خالد بن طريف باعتراف قبيلة بني حميدة باسرها --- وشيخ اللبادنة عبدالله ساري ابو اربيحة-- وشيخ الفواظلة هايل شهوان ابو بريز -- وشيخ الديارنة خالد عواد الحيصة -- وشيخ البصيراوية ظامن بن نايف الزيديين وشيخ الحمايدة في الطفيلة هايل القطامين 
> 2- القبيلات قسم سابع من بني حميدة وهم اخوال الفواظلة
> 3- الحيصة من الديارنة من النهظة من بني حميدة - فكيف تنسبهم الى الشرارات من بني كلب وانت تعلم ان الحيصة امنع عشيرة في بني حميدة -- وهم كانوا رؤوس بني حميدة في حرب الردة مع بني عطية وقتل منهم تسعة من خيرة شيوخهم -- 
> طاحو الحيصة وعج الكون يحتاس - وطاح نويجع اللي منه الركايب تحيدي
> تلفي ربع على المعاميل جلاس --------- رديهم نهار الملاقى شديدي
> ...


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


هل عندك منطلق علمي بالنفي  او مزاجيــــــــــــــ  واهواء انفس.........

يوجد الان مع الشـــــــــــــــــــــرارات   من الفليحان اسم عشيرة الليــــــــــــــــــــــــمون...

يوجد الان مع قبيلة الشرارات بني كلب..... اسم عشيرة  السنيد .. وعشيرة الحويان  من العــــــــــــــــــــزام

كذالك اللسون .. الناهظ .. 

الحميدان..
كذالك يوجـــــــــــــــــــد اسم عشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرة النصيري من العزام الشرارات بني كلب 

ان الشـــــــــــــــرارات بني كلب ... شمال  السعوديه حتى   بالاردن  الكرك واربد وداخل اردن وفي حوران....

حتى قطاع غـــــــــــــــــــــــــزه  ومصر..... 

للمعلوميه .... فابحثو  عن تاريخ الشرارات  بني كلب احفاد الكلبيون....


..
..

----------


## غير مسجل

يوجد الان من الشــــــــــــــــــرارات بني كلب القضاعيه من الفليحان اسم عشيرة الليـــــــــــــــــــــــمون...

يوجد الان من قبيلة الشرارات بني كلب..... اسم عشيرة السنيد .. وعشيرة الحويان من العــــــــــــــــــــزام

كذالك اللسون .. الناهظ ..  

الحميدان..
كذالك يوجـــــــــــــــــــد اسم عشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرة النصيري من العزام الشرارات بني كلب 

ان الشـــــــــــرارات بني كلب ... حتى بالاردن  والكرك واربد   وفي حوران....

و  فلسطين ومصر... فمن الطبيعي امتداد تلك القبيله..  وذالك لقرب موطن الشرارات بني كلب الاصلي  في الجوف    وادي ســـــرحان شمال المملكه العربيه السعوديه

للمعلوميه .... فابحثو عن تاريخ الشرارات بني كلب احفاد الكلبيون....

----------


## سليم الحيصة

مرحبا اخوي الشراري ---------- بالنسبة ل عواد ابو بريز --- الرجل ما غلط بشي وما ذمكم لا سمح الله ------- والنعم فيكم وفي كاسب اللحاوي و خلف بن دعيجا وعموم مشاريخ وفرسان الشرارات ---- لكن اعذرني اخوي هذا نسب ------ انت ترضاها اخوي يقولو عنكم باحد المنتديات -- ان العزام اصلهم من بني حميدة والدعاجين من بني صخر واااااالخ ترضى احد بالدنيا يشتت نسبك ------- بالنسبة للاخ عواد ابو بريز مشكور وما قصر لانه رد على شخص منافق وكذاب وما عنده شم الرجال --- وانا اقلك بيصير تشابه اسماء كثير مثلا عشيرة الحيصة ------ يوجد الحيصة في عتيبة - و الحيصة في بني حميدة -------- والحيصة في بني وائل --عنزة -- وابحث في كتاب بن عبار ---------------- وباقي عشاير الحمايدة كذلك الامر ماصلين ------ وعندنا لفوفة و صناع وهم عارفين حالهم ---- والاخ اللي فتن الفتنة منهم وانا اعرفه شخصيا -------- فيا قرابة لا تشتد على حالك واستهدي بالرحمن ----- واعتقد ان اسمك ل ط --- كتبت اسمك واسم ابوك عشان ما افظحك اوكي --- لا تعيد هالحركات

----------


## صقر الفلا

في  عشيرة السواعده وهي عشيرة من عشائر بني حميدة اصولها من مكة المكرمة بني ساعد وتنطوي تحت عشيرة الشراونة اين هي  في موقعكم ارجو الاهتمام وتسكن في مدينة مادبا وله مواقف مشرفة حيث كانت وما زالت مصدر كرم وتبرعت بالارض المقام عليها مدرسة السواعده الثانوية للبنات وارض للمسجد الذي غير اسمة من مسجد السواعده الى مسمى آخر اين السواعده من موقعكم .

----------


## شوو

ههههههههه والله كتيــــــــــــــــر حلو 
ازا  هيك انا كمان  بدي اكتب عن عشيرتي هههههههههههههههههاي

----------


## مجالي

و النعم من بني حميده

ابن طريف من اقدم من سكن الكرك و هو شيخ من يومه و اللي بارجال ينعد
شيخ بني حميده كامله ابن طريف و اللي ينكر يكون يضحك على نفسه
بني حميده هم ابناء عمومه للعمرو و الخرشا الكركيه و ليس الخريشا
عندما قدمت بني حميده للكرك ابن طريف كان موجود قبلهم
ابن طريف عدناني و ليس قحطاني
و عندك امثله كثيره شيخ شمر الجربا عدناني بينما شمر كامله قحطانيه 
و ابن طريف عنزي و ابن عم للمهيد  من الجزيره الفراتيه

----------


## الجازي

يعني ما اعرف بعض الناس يبي يصنع تاريخ الان 
كل واحد معروف راس ماله و كل انسان عارف قيمته اذا يبي يرفعها الله يساعده لكن مو على حساب ناس الان شيخ بني صخر ابن فايز شو ما صار نقاش يبقى ابن فايز و شيخ البلقا ابن عدوان مهما حاولت الحكومات تحييده يبقى شيخ و ما احد ينكره و شيخ بني حميده ابن طريف من يوم الدنيا لكن الاخ حميدي حامل السلم بالعرض و النعم فيه و باهله لكن ابن طريف و بعده ابو بريز و بعده ابو اربيحه 
الان القبائل الاردنيه عباره عن تحالفات من اجل الصمود لكن كل قبيله فيها اغلبيه تنتمي لقبيله قديمه بالاصل
في الاردن مثلا عشيره البخيت هي بالاصل من شمر و الان البخيت من روس بني صخر 
الشهوان شيوخ العجارمه هم بالاصل من الشرارات
ابو الغنم شيوخ بلقا مادبا هم من شمر 
ابن طريف عدناني بينما بني حميده قحطانيه 
و هذا شي موجود في كل القبائل 
ابن طريف شيخ بني حميده عامه في الاردن و نعم منه و من بني حميده

----------


## بلال روحي ابن حاتم

*بس احب اقولك وين حمد ابن حاتم اخو حربة*

----------


## بلال روحي ابن حاتم

الي من خارج بني حميدة ليش يدخلون بشي مايخصهم

----------


## اليتيم العماني

القبائل الأردنية لها جذور متأصلة في القدم , كثيرا ما شاهدنا المسلسلات التي تشيد بتلك القبائل وشبوخها .

----------

